# England Football Match April 1st



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

Do any of you know if England footy match will be shown anywhere tomorrow??
hubby is just going to be so miserable if he cannot get to watch it.

thanks.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

it'll be shown in the usual football pubs like Underground in Habtoor in the Marina, Goodfellas in Bur Dubai and The Locker Room in Golden Tulip in Al Barsha


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> it'll be shown in the usual football pubs like Underground in Habtoor in the Marina, Goodfellas in Bur Dubai and The Locker Room in Golden Tulip in Al Barsha


great thanks - looks like being the Habtoor then.


----------

